# Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

Who here plays it? It has to be one of my favroite games that I play so much on my PC.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a player, only played it online about 4-5 times but i'd be up for a game if your interested.
And yes...it's an awesome game. :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I played WCIII for a few missions before becoming bored. Haven't picked it back up since.


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

Tiger_Septim, what is your account username and what server do you use? I will play you in a game. My account username is "Appendex" and I use the "Azeroth" server. Give me a whisper sometime.

Also, ebackhus, you should get involved with the game more. It is so great. Also, I see in your signature that it says "Final Fantasy VII". I am a huge fan of that game. I beaten Ruby and Emerald weapon. I must of beaten that game like 4 times.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha, when i get a chance i'll let you know if i'm avaliable, i tend to have no time to actually play games lately... :sigh:


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

Tiber Septim said:


> Haha, when i get a chance i'll let you know if i'm avaliable, i tend to have no time to actually play games lately... :sigh:


that's cool. tell me your username and what server do you use?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Geek49 said:


> Also, ebackhus, you should get involved with the game more. It is so great. Also, I see in your signature that it says "Final Fantasy VII". I am a huge fan of that game. I beaten Ruby and Emerald weapon. I must of beaten that game like 4 times.


I've tried, I really have! I've just always been more of a console gamer. I played WC2 on the PSone more than I did in the PC in fact. Having a VERY comfy computer chair doesn't help either when it comes to games where you sit for extended periods of time... :sigh:


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hmm. I guess it just isn't for some people. Oh well.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i play on europe DotA .... acount name fraggs


----------



## youngmuslm (Aug 13, 2006)

I like DotA I play with DOOM I like him  for normal WarCraft not really


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne is better than World of Warcraft in my oppinion, because World of Warcraft just drains your life away.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> ...I played WC2 on the PSone more than I did in the PC in fact.


Whoa whoa whoa, hold on a sec here.

Did... did someone just admit to playing a RTS on a console?

Good grief! I can't believe those people still existed! I'm only saying this because I know few people other than myself who have done such a blasphemous thing. :grin:

Hah, I have one up on you. Command & Conquer for the PSX on two consoles, two TVs, and one rarely-rented Link Cable for two-player gameplay. Ahh yes... I even remember the 5fps during hectic combat as the consoles struggled to render and talk to each other.

Oh right, where were we? WC3? Played it to death and back, and absolutely despise playing against anyone in DoTA because I always get my rear handed to me on a silver platter.


----------



## Feldan (Jan 10, 2007)

I tried this game...but too me it is lacking alot compared to Lineage 2


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Isn't that kind of comparing Apples and Oranges?


----------



## Feldan (Jan 10, 2007)

In what way? They are both mmorpgs


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

...Warcraft 3 is a RTS. You must be thinking World of Warcraft. :grin:


----------



## Feldan (Jan 10, 2007)

That could very well be possible


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

u can compare World of Warcraft with Lineage 2 and Warcraft 3 can be compared with Command and Conquer generals ... and yes DotA is only fun if u know how to play it but everyone starts somewhere ,)


----------



## andrew123 (Jan 22, 2007)

i dont like WoW never have. the pc games i like are mostly rts. I play warcraft 3 the frozen throne if anyone wants a game just reply though i havnt played in a few weeks cause my computer has been stuffing up. how many icons you got? i got 2 rifleman and headhunter


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

i play dota at eurobattle sometimes


----------



## SweetZombi (Feb 18, 2007)

I play Dota regularly on Azeroth, and I am a Moderator on a Dota fan-site. Love the game.


----------



## fds2 (Aug 28, 2009)

Warcraft 3 FT (dota) its fun but it gets boring after awhile..


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

It's been awhile since I played, well that is probably because I've lost/broke 3 game copies.

I do admit I've played a RTS on a console. That was Halo Wars and I only played it because it's Halo.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

I really only play Wc3 for RP's, TD's, and Mauls. I absolutely hate DoTA... Imo it was always a bad custom game, I don't see how it caught on.


triple necrooooo AWAY!


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

Warfare said:


> I really only play Wc3 for RP's, TD's, and Mauls. I absolutely hate DoTA... Imo it was always a bad custom game, I don't see how it caught on.
> 
> 
> triple necrooooo AWAY!


lol, I didn't notice that.


----------

